# ViP922 - S110 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

Some lucky [395] users getting new SW from 129W tp30:


Code:


PID=0871h
 DownloadID: 8GTD
 Upgrading FW:
 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]''AAA1'-'BEF1','S040'-'S110'
 S110:'A002_signed.tgz''AAA1'-'BEF1','S040'-'S110'
 S110:'firmware_3_1_40.tgz''AAA1'-'BEF1','S040'-'S110'
 S110:'AAA1'-'BEF1','S040'-'S109'
 New FW: 'S110'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[1-5]3[1-3]' & 'XA[BCE-JL-NQ-SU-Z2-3].': {ViP922} [395]


----------



## RasputinAXP

*sigh*

Maybe S110 will fix my EHD problem.


----------



## Rotryrkt

Rumor has it that TV2 functionality is included in this release.


----------



## 356B

Rotryrkt said:


> Rumor has it that TV2 functionality is included in this release.


Will we get mailed another free remote control to go along with the TV2.....? :icon_stup NOT........ :new_puppy 200 bucks all these months later seems rather expensive. !pepsi! anyone get 110 yet......? :coffee

:icon_band


----------



## olguy

I got it last night. TV2 (which I don't use) is now functional. 3D support is now functional for when Charlie puts me some 3D :lol:


----------



## P Smith

Looks like it going widespread ...

Isn't Sling SW changed too ? I recall seen 2.1.xx, now it is 3.1.40.

What is pissing me off - Sling client refusing to connect to 922 ! Why ? The company is a part of dish for last year and has plenty time to incorporate the protocol into the client SW. 

Perhaps money greed prevail, as usual. Now dish want to sell/lease HW boxes as a sling clients. 

Seems to me dishCOMM begin working properly: now it listing all receivers across whole house, when 622 and other receivers shows only one own ID.


----------



## 356B

I got mine las night too.......:scratch: I have 3 brain surgeries this morning so haven't had time to figure it out....:icon_stup....kidding.....I don't use TV2 I use PIP. Having the extender would come in handy though........:coffee what's really new....?!pepsi!...that's of import and interest.....:imwith:

:icon_band

Info is more......informative, cosmetically pretty...:icon_da:
where's the 3D? :new_popco

the remote access get confused...sometimes. it changes :ramblinon on the TV to match the remote access, only on start up apparently though... :scratch: can't anyone get this stuff figured out....... :icon_lame


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> What is pissing me off - Sling client refusing to connect to 922 ! Why ? The company is a part of dish for last year and has plenty time to incorporate the protocol into the client SW.


If you're talking about the PC/Mac SlingPlayer software... it isn't that they can't, it is that they don't want to... Early SlingPlayer software worked and might still work if you have it. They had to remove support!

If, however, you're referring to the intermittent access issues some have... then I 100% agree with you there. No reason why some of the connection bugs can't be ironed out easier.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> If you're talking about the PC/Mac SlingPlayer software... it isn't that they can't, it is that they don't want to... Early SlingPlayer software worked and might still work if you have it. They had to remove support!
> 
> If, however, you're referring to the intermittent access issues some have... then I 100% agree with you there. No reason why some of the connection bugs can't be ironed out easier.


That first one. What is the company doing ?! Why the functionality removed ? Crooks. :down:


----------



## P Smith

Tried v1.5 - working but remote: can't use generic, can't change it to 622 type ...


----------



## olguy

356B said:


> Info is more......informative, cosmetically pretty...:icon_da:
> where's the 3D? :new_popco


I like the info as well. I don't recall the record options being as well laid out when you brougt up the info screen on an EPG entry prior to 110.

There's no 3D on/off. Just a status report that now has info and it did not prior to 110. Menu>Settings>Diagnostics>HDMI and scroll down to the 3D button to see the info.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Tried v1.5 - working but remote: can't use generic, can't change it to 622 type ...


I think that was part of the tradeoff... the early versions that support the 922 don't quite have the virtual remote right.

I guess there is some marketing/business reason why they think they want to limit to going through the Dish Web site... but honestly, it seems like they are making it limited and difficult for no reason that is obvious or benefits customers.

I know I would use it more if I didn't have to do through their Web site to Sling.


----------



## P Smith

Have you seen versions of the client after 1.5 prior that castrated 2.0?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Have you seen versions of the client after 1.5 prior that castrated 2.0?


I basically stopped trying at some point. Once I realized what had happened (at whatever point I upgraded my SlingPlayer software and it stopped letting me connect to my 922) I just stopped trying.

There used to be a discussion here somewhere, I thought, where a couple of people talked about what version they were using. I just can't remember or seem to find easily where that discussion was and the specific versions.


----------



## ZBoomer

Got the FW update, and notice you can now flip the receiver from single/duo mode in the menu; nicer than having to press a button on the receiver.

In the settings menu, there is a new icon for "Solo/Duo Mode."


----------



## RasputinAXP

Well, so far so good. I can transfer everything off of my EHD that I couldn't with S109.

Crazy.


----------



## 356B

I have observed and been victim to a major flaw in this new upgrade. Upon utilization of "remote access" major flittering occurs initially on the TV screen, random channel change on both TV and remote device (in my case computer), involuntary change from solo pip to duo, (which seems perhaps to be the most offensive culprit) involuntary recording of unwanted programming, and lack of response to remote control commands. In some cases rebooting of the 922 is the only thing that gives a fix.
This stuff simply does not work very well and never has, I wish dishTV could come clean about the overriding failure of the "remote access" development. I fear it will never be as advertised, the "beta online" is more stable as is "Slingbox watch TV" (no HD though). 
If dishTV is monitoring this site please pass these observations on to the writers, engineers, techs and management, perhaps even the Public Relations department. I posted at *dishTV Support* also but I routinely get deleted there for criticism of the products and dishTV in general......it seems they only want positive feedback.

:icon_band


----------



## Calvin386

I have had the non-responsive remote problem since the update. Not all the time but have noticed the remote not responding to commands.

Also, Friday afternoon I turned on my TV1 and my LCD's no signal screen was up. I checked the inputs and wires etc... Nothing had been changed. I did a soft and hard reset. Nothing worked. I thought the HDMI port on my receiver went out. I have the Component out ran to a seperate TV and it was still working. 

I didn't have time to fool with it so I turned it off and was going to deal with it Saturday morning. When I got up Saturday morning everything was (and still is) working fine.

Not sure if it is update realated but have never seen that before.


----------



## 356B

I've noticed when initially activating the "remote access" on my TV I get sound from one program and picture from another.......:icon_stup also twice I have had to go into the menu and reset to pip after using the Sling, normally the application would reset itself after deactivation of the Sling........:scratch:
Support at dishTV's site at first tried to dismiss my observations, insisting the system had always worked this way.......:icon_lame...eventually he admitted the system should return to solo/pip after deactivating Sling......!pepsi!
Clearly some issues remain with "remote access", it would be nice if dishTV was more receptive to objective critical observations....... :alterhase
and now this morning I find my observations post on http://www.dishsupport.com/forum.php have been eliminated.....weird....:icon_da:

:icon_band


----------

